# So Whats the Fastest HO cars today??



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I pulled out some of my old stuff and I have some AFX from the 80's or 90's and they are blistering fast!!

But I also have a couple of craftsman style trucks,3 and 1 and they scream too!! I have Patriot 3's and without the proper power, they run like crap! My supply is in the shop.(2 months old too)

Then I pulled out my Olds Stocker Tyco from back in the day and even without my supply, it flys!!


So whats, the fastest road coarse cars of the day?


----------



## SwamperGene

lol that's a can 'o worms question Joe 

probably the fastest production car would be the Slottech Cheetah, a 6-magnet monster....on a "first run" the average racer wouldn't make it through the first turn, even with all those mags.

behind that would be the current offering from BSRT, Slottech, and Wizzard in no particular order, depends on the class/track/driver

then it's on to "toy company" cars ala Tomy, Mattel, LifeLike, AW, etc...and again it all depends on class/track/driver


----------



## neorules

It all depends on the track and power you are running. If you have a strong power supply-- 10 amps or better, unlimiteds are the fastest cars. They are usually custom made, but there is a ready to run available from Slottech. With power supplies and box stock types of cars the Lifelike t-chassis is best when set-up with the proper slip-ons, then I would say the Mega G is next. I have'nt raced on wall packs in ages, so someone more qualified to render an opinion should chime in here.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Lets get some pictures SG??

Slottech Cheetah? Whats that?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

neorules said:


> It all depends on the track and power you are running. If you have a strong power supply-- 10 amps or better, unlimiteds are the fastest cars. They are usually custom made, but there is a ready to run available from Slottech. With power supplies and box stock types of cars the Lifelike t-chassis is best when set-up with the proper slip-ons, then I would say the Mega G is next. I have'nt raced on wall packs in ages, so someone more qualified to render an opinion should chime in here.



I run a 5 amp now but i'm thinking I have to upgrade. It took a crap after only 2 months. The guy I got it from has it and will get back to me.

Right now I use the Tyco HP Wall packs. Not too bad imo. For 1 lane anyways.


----------



## coach61

last pice of crap i got tricked into buying go in the trash can.. lol...


----------



## SwamperGene

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Lets get some pictures SG??
> 
> Slottech Cheetah? Whats that?


http://www.riggenho.com/flynnthor.htm


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

coach61 said:


> last pice of crap i got tricked into buying go in the trash can.. lol...


Umm, to what are you referring?



SwamperGene said:


> http://www.riggenho.com/flynnthor.htm



SG, what kind of car did that thing start as??? Or is it it's own brand?


----------



## Slott V

The Riggen page shows the Slottech Cheetah, regarded as one of the fastest on the planet when driven well. It is a record holder.

There is also a Wizzard P3 Unlimited:









The Hammer and Thor chassis's are custom CNC machined unlimited class creations. Doug Hammer does one but I'm not sure of the background on the Thor chassis.

Hammer:









Thor:









These unlimited cars have such powerful magnets that the chassis must run ball bearings on the axle or the downforce will cause the axles to cut through the chassis. They will also pull the rails out of anything but an epoxied CNC routed track. Definitely the top of the food chain. :-o


----------



## ParkRNDL

jeez. i think i'd be afraid to marshal one of those races for fear of blunt force trauma injuries...

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

ParkRNDL said:


> jeez. i think i'd be afraid to marshal one of those races for fear of blunt force trauma injuries...
> 
> --rick




Absolutly!!! What are these guys thinking!!!!


----------



## shocker36

I had one de-slot hit a full can of pop dent it and knock it over.


----------



## SwamperGene

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Absolutly!!! What are these guys thinking!!!!


Amazingly, the guys that do run them tend to not crash very often. 

When they do though....well, there's stories about the cars going _through_ things, not bouncing off them.


----------



## WaltB

Like spectators maybe?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Drywall cutters.


----------



## coach61

YA buts its great exercise ducking the suckers...Not so much on the oval though.. I just painted that room...


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

i want one or two.


----------



## coach61

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Umm, to what are you referring?


My bad fingers, I wasn't refering to the Chettahs lol.. I was refering to the last piece of crap slot car I bought that got tossed after it died a firey death. lol.. I'd say what it was but i have been called a hater by the sheep enough this week...


----------



## WaltB

When a zillion mph just isn't fast enough! Seriously, the magnet cars (superG,X2,M's) are pretty damn fast on wall wart power, throw in crazy strong mag downforce and light lexan bodies on super powerful chassis' on a pro track and the speeds get insane- think I'll stick with my toy co. cars for safety reasons! But yeah, I want a couple too!:thumbsup:

Walt must---------go---------faster---------!!!!!!


----------



## SwamperGene

lol reminds me of when Tony Porcelli of Slottech loaned me one of his own RO Panthers once for a race, my first time with this class. When he sent it, he included a note saying "after you hit the wall, be sure to check the gear mesh before trying again...". I laughed, figuring geez I've raced SS and Polystock how much different can it be? Besides, the "sitting" car felt like it was glued to the rails.

Put the car on the track, pulled the trigger, and promptly put the car into the wall on the very first turn. Actually, my head didn't move fast enough to see it hit...just heard the thud. And yes I did have to adjust the rear. :freak:

I love racing T-jets, MT/XT, Tyco/SuperG, etc....but if you ever get the opportunity to obtain or even just race one of the high-end rockets, be sure to take it. They are a lot of fun in their own way.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

coach61 said:


> My bad fingers, I wasn't refering to the Chettahs lol.. I was refering to the last piece of crap slot car I bought that got tossed after it died a firey death. lol.. I'd say what it was but i have been called a hater by the sheep enough this week...



Ahh i'm with you now. I had quite a few in my day die a firey death believe me!!!

To me the most fun is running a t-jet swinging ass all over the place!! I have one car I swear is a drifter. Never straight always hanging it out!!


----------



## neorules

Unlimited are making a comback this year. It will be well attended at this years nats in indiana. We are hoping to get some $175 unlimiteds to market soon so everyone can play!!!!


----------



## Super Coupe

I'll play if ya knock the 5 off the end. lol
>Tom<


----------



## neorules

Tom--- the LL t chassis is the fastest it gets for 17 bucks, throw on some Balls Out racing rears and ya go fast as possible for that price.


----------



## Hornet

edit.


----------



## alpink

try to find DRHOE site. look for the records section. seems they have gone quite fast in their scale 1/4 mile of 17.5' or so at over 100 real MPH and under .380 ET. I haven't checked in awhile and I haven't run the one that I had built to their specs in even longer. now, granted, they are drag cars and not meant to turn corners. but someone did ask about the FASTEST car. I think Slugger in VA currently holds the record for low ET. he has a nice site too. if USDRA pops up, I am sure he can be very specific and provide links for the info. Slugger and Steve with the help of quite a few others have worked out an easy build, albiet expensive, chassis that is balistic. Eric has some neat tricks too. me, I'm just a tag along who gets fortunate tuning one of these rascals now and again. LOL !


----------



## neorules

Hornet---- Level 52's would be used in the new unlimiteds. I think a variety of levels under 52 were in the pictured cars. I've driven most of the ones pictured.

Al-- on another board the discussion included the record for the drag cars at 115 mph for the 1/4 mi. scale. Of course these records are set at voltages of 28v or higher.


----------



## Hornet

edit.


----------



## alpink

Hornet, nothing low price about it. the neo motor magnets are at least $40 a pair, don't recall the cost of the neo traction magnets, the armatures are $40.00-45.00. then you have a lot of other parts that are modified, upgraded or complete custom. nope, nothing low price about these. and the guys who run em regular polish the comms with high quality comm lathes using specialized diamond bits. not for the faint of heart. they can grenade at any time and have done so in large balls of flame at close to 100 MPH and still register a decent ET. again, others can give more details about all the particulars better than I.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> Hornet, nothing low price about it. the neo motor magnets are at least $40 a pair, don't recall the cost of the neo traction magnets, the armatures are $40.00-45.00. then you have a lot of other parts that are modified, upgraded or complete custom. nope, nothing low price about these. and the guys who run em regular polish the comms with high quality comm lathes using specialized diamond bits. not for the faint of heart. they can grenade at any time and have done so in large balls of flame at close to 100 MPH and still register a decent ET. again, others can give more details about all the particulars better than I.



You have me on the edge of my seat Al. I am looking forward to hearing from a few of these guys. Anyone??:wave:


----------



## Hornet

edit.


----------



## slotking

Still nothing like running a slottech cheetah!

just lots of fun!

now gotta hit the basement and look for my LL parts


----------



## medic57

> jeez. i think i'd be afraid to marshal one of those races for fear of blunt force trauma injuries...


I've seen marshalls wearing face shields at those races.

Once saw an R.O. go through drywall and stick in the 2X4 behind it.


----------



## neorules

Testing on unlimited and drop-in versions ongoing, will post when ready.


----------



## Hornet

edit.


----------



## cwbam

What are some of the lap times? 
On say a 16' 6 scorpion say around 60'? or any other track?
if 6 ohm superstocks just under 3 sec/lap 
what do drop in neo?
to unlimited lap times?
thank you


----------



## roffutt

The fastest I've seen on for a drop-in neo class on a 4 lane Wizzard scorpion layout was 1.59.. but it was very consistent low 1.6s every lap.

-RickyRobby


----------



## neorules

I think on Walts scorpion the drop-ins are in the 1.6's. I think the record for unlimiteds is 1.32. but i'm not 100% sure on that exact time , but its in that range.


----------

